
San Francisco to Uber, Lyft: Tell us what drivers earn - coloneltcb
https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/San-Francisco-to-Uber-Lyft-Tell-us-what-drivers-12951396.php
======
forapurpose
Why now? Why wasn't this done several years ago?

~~~
malandrew
Dennis Herrera is just trying to make a name for himself for when his re-
election comes up on November 5th, 2019. Hating on tech is a re-election
strategy.

